# Going to shows alone



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Would you or have you?

I'm curious since I never did it before. I don't have reasons, I'm just shy or I find it boring without friends to share.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What type of shows? That being said, aside from going alone the occasional car or motorcycle show, nope but usually run into someone I know at one of those shows.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I go to a lot of small local shows alone, but there is usually about an 80% chance that I will know someone there. Either way, I have no problem going to shows, movies, camping, cycling, whatever by myself. I enjoy my own company and have largely made peace with the voices in my head. Not everyone can do that though, I have a lot of friends who have a very hard time doing anything alone.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

You go to shows!

Hasn't been a show around here since exactly one year today.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Not in a while. I'd go to see friend's gigs and maybe jazz festival gigs. But bigger ticket shows are more fun with a friend.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yep. Probably run into someone i know, but im there for the gig.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Same here, if it's someone I want to see, I go.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I go to a lot of small local shows alone, but there is usually about an 80% chance that I will know someone there. Either way, I have no problem going to shows, movies, camping, cycling, whatever by myself. I enjoy my own company and have largely made peace with the voices in my head. Not everyone can do that though, I have a lot of friends who have a very hard time doing anything alone.


Jumping on the bike and just going or going fishing are different. A lot of times when jumping on the bike I just go until I stop....be that 50 miles down the road or 500. Sometimes you spend a few days with the wind and the road and sometimes not.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I would often go to shows alone. My wife, friends and family aren't doom/stoner/metal fans so they're not interested.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was about 17 I drove some 40 miles or so to hear Malcolm Muggeridge deliver a lecture at UofT Convocation Hall; not surprisingly, no one I knew wanted to go .. lol.

I’ve been to a few shows by myself: Fred Eaglesmith at the Angus Legion, Emmylou at Massy, Steve Earle at Massy, Fred Eaglesmith at the Stouffville Legion. Skynard was here a few years ago and near where I live - I’ve never seen them so thought about going but didn’t. About a year later I met up with a friend and she had two tickets for that concert but couldn’t find anyone to go with her so didn’t go. Went to see Samantha Martin at the Cameron by myself a few years ago. Went to see Zoot Sims at the Rex many years ago no one wanted to and also Long John Baldry at some bar on Yonge North of Eglington. Nina Hagan at some place on the Danforth - she was god damn awesome .. lol


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Absolutely yes, I go to shows alone and have for years. That's not to say I don't enjoy the company of another person for a concert, but I have no trouble going by myself. I usually wind up talking to other people anyway.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Shows, yes...jd simo in belleville was great!
Movies...prior to domestication
The bathroom...all the time


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have often gone to the local jazz venue alone. 
Sometimes I "bumped into" someone that I know as there were a lot of folks with season memberships and many others that attended regularly.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always gone to large concerts with people, but I've gone to countless local venues alone, to see people I know play, where I would be guaranteed to see and hang out with people I know. 

So I guess the answer is yes.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> I have often gone to the local jazz venue alone.


What’s the name of the jazz place in KW looks like the inside of a barque; I was there about 40 years ago and it reminded me of when I’d been in the navy 200 years ago.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I prefer to go with my wife but have no problem going alone. Before COVID I went to open mic’s and bar jams alone at least once a week. It can be a little intimidating at ones where you are not a regular but a few bars into the first song.and all is good. We have different tastes in music so it’s not uncommon for either of us to go out alone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> What’s the name of the jazz place in KW looks like the inside of a barque; I was there about 40 years ago and it reminded me of when I’d been in the navy 200 years ago.


The one I go to is called "The Jazz Room" but it has only been functioning as a jazz venue for about 8 years or so.

However, the Heuther Hotel that "houses" it has been here forever. Is this it?








Huether Hotel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Is this it?


I don’t recall the building being that big and it was in a scruffy outskirts part on the town.

Is the Zum Baden still there; that place was like Berlin in the 1920s .. lol


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> What type of shows? That being said, aside from going alone the occasional car or motorcycle show, nope but usually run into someone I know at one of those shows.


Sorry I should have been more clear. I meant music shows/concerts but any type of events is accepted.

I never went into.comcerts alone, I don't why, it never cross my mind.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear. I meant music shows/concerts but any type of events is accepted.
> 
> I never went into.comcerts alone, I don't why, it never cross my mind.


About the only time I went to music events alone was the early '70s between wife #1 and #2 and that was to places like the Commodore and some of the places in Gastown. Went alone 'cause there was a damned good chance that you wouldn't be leaving alone. Big concerts was always with at least one other person and sometimes a group.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> When I was about 17 I drove some 40 miles or so to hear Malcolm Muggeridge deliver a lecture at UofT Convocation Hall; not surprisingly, no one I knew wanted to go .. lol.
> 
> I’ve been to a few shows by myself: Fred Eaglesmith at the Angus Legion, Emmylou at Massy, Steve Earle at Massy, Fred Eaglesmith at the Stouffville Legion. Skynard was here a few years ago and near where I live - I’ve never seen them so thought about going but didn’t. About a year later I met up with a friend and she had two tickets for that concert but couldn’t find anyone to go with her so didn’t go. Went to see Samantha Martin at the Cameron by myself a few years ago. Went to see Zoot Sims at the Rex many years ago no one wanted to and also Long John Baldry at some bar on Yonge North of Eglington. Nina Hagan at some place on the Danforth - she was god damn awesome .. lol


Years back the 3rd ex and I rode the bikes to the middle of Manitoba to see Great-grandpa's news paper office, some family graves etc.. It was Stampede time. Coming back we decided to hit the casinos of Calgary and maybe take in a show. If we'd been a day earlier we could have seen Skynyrd.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Shows alone are cool. I took my 13 year old son and his friend to Cannibal Corpse last year and was pretty much alone the whole time and it was awwwwesome!

During one part my son disappeared into the pit so I moved down to floor to see if I could see him and got stuck and some dude whipped my back with his thick dreadlocks for like 15 mins and I couldn’t do anything but enjoy the band. Was a great show.


----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)

I go to shows alone at local bars quite often, especially if it's an early show. There will usually be people I know there anyway. For bigger ticket shows, I almost always go with someone.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like I'm the only no so far.

I've always gone with someone, whether we planned it, or I was invited because they had tickets.
I don't do bars anymore and haven't for years, so that idea is out too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mostly friend's bands.
One night I wound up being a guitar tech and snake handler.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes - saw Jeff Healey in London, couldn't miss that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The thing about going alone is that the people there are also going for the music. You already have a common interest and an ice breaker, if you're the outgoing type. Ive made friends by way of seeing bands.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Decided to go see Clapton on the From The Cradle Tour last minute. Phoned up ticket master, got a better than decent seat...because it was a single and sat mesmerized, without distraction, watching him play.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> The thing about going alone is that the people there are also going for the music. You already have a common interest and an ice breaker, if you're the outgoing type. Ive made friends by way of seeing bands.


i went to a judas priest show with a bunch of friends once, and i ran into this guy who went by himself. we ended up getting along like brothers. after that, every time i went to a rock show in philly, this guy (he called himself "super dave") would somehow find me EVERY SINGLE TIME in the giant crowded arena. this went on for over a decade. i don't remember now when the last time i saw him was, i didn't know any of his friends, because he was always by himself.
i often wonder what ever happened to him.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've probably gone to more shows on my own than gone with someone else. Not by a wide margin, mind you. Maybe 52% solo, and 48% with someone. Like others here, it may have been on a last minute whim, or with the expectation of running into others I knew, or perhaps because I wanted to be able to concentrate on the performer's technique.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have done it without a second thought and enjoyed myself. Saw King's X in London on my own, for example. Tori Amos at Massey Hall, back in the 90s. If it’s a band or singer of which I’m a huge fan and there’s no one available to go with me, I’m not going to miss the show.


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

All the time!

I've seen twice as many shows solo as with others. Why? My friends are very 'busy'; so am I. Sometimes it's a last minute decision, sometimes getting single tickets bears more fruit for popular shows i.e. better seats.

Not much conversation happens during a loud rock show, right? It can be a bit odd or awkward but I wouldn't want that to get in the way of an amazing musical memory


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Decided to go see Clapton on the From The Cradle Tour last minute. Phoned up ticket master, got a better than decent seat...because it was a single and sat mesmerized, without distraction, watching him play.


I 100% agree with this statement. If you are willing to wait until last minute and get a single seat at a great deal - I would go alone for sure. 

Always better to have someone to reminisce with latter - but opportunities to see your heroes are rare.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> i often wonder what ever happened to him.


One stunt too many?


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

saw Johnny Winter at Massey Hall in 1983 alone .. couldn't get a hold of anyone so screw it ... wasn't going to miss the show over a minor detail


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> Decided to go see Clapton on the From The Cradle Tour last minute. Phoned up ticket master, got a better than decent seat...because it was a single and sat mesmerized, without distraction, watching him play.


now THAT must have been a killer show !!!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It was amazing. Prior to the show/tour he came right out and said that it was strictly the blues. Do t expect to hear Sunshine of Your Love etc.
Definitely in the top 3 shows I’ve attended with serious consideration for #1.

Other contenders...
The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over Tour
The Cult - The Love Tour


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I go to a lot of small local shows alone, but there is usually about an 80% chance that I will know someone there. Either way, I have no problem going to shows, movies, camping, cycling, whatever by myself. I enjoy my own company and have largely made peace with the voices in my head. Not everyone can do that though, I have a lot of friends who have a very hard time doing anything alone.


There's stuff I do by myself but shows, never. I like to go to shows with friends to share a moment, feeling it together. Pre and post shows are nice moments to share stories, talk about what going on in each other life right now. And, I don't feel lik a dork alone looking at my phone between sets. 



MarkM said:


> You go to shows!
> 
> Hasn't been a show around here since exactly one year today.


I prepare myself for the next season! 



Grab n Go said:


> Not in a while. I'd go to see friend's gigs and maybe jazz festival gigs. But bigger ticket shows are more fun with a friend.


Yep, it a nice moment to share with someone!



Budda said:


> Yep. Probably run into someone i know, but im there for the gig.


I admire that, seriously!



jb welder said:


> Same here, if it's someone I want to see, I go.


I have to work on my mindset, I guess!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i went to a judas priest show with a bunch of friends once, and i ran into this guy who went by himself. we ended up getting along like brothers. after that, every time i went to a rock show in philly, this guy (he called himself "super dave") would somehow find me EVERY SINGLE TIME in the giant crowded arena. this went on for over a decade. i don't remember now when the last time i saw him was, i didn't know any of his friends, because he was always by himself.
> i often wonder what ever happened to him.


There's only one way to find out... Go to a show in Philly and wait for Super Dave!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I've had some good adventures going to shows alone and it's way easier to sneak up when it's just you.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, many times. I like it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

When I was 14 I had tickets to see Poison and Tesla at the CNE. Strangely I couldn't find anyone who wanted to see Poison with me so alone, (what were my parents thinking?) I took a four hour bus from Muskoka to Toronto, found my way to the CNE, saw the show, made out with some random girl, managed to find my way back to the bus station and took the four hour bus home. Epic!


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Yep I go to a lot of local shows alone. If it's someone I want to see then I'm going to see them. Go to the usual spots enough you'll start to get to know the same kind of people that go to the same shows you do too. Good chance to make new friends.


----------

